# Favorite Phone Games?



## kelpy (May 11, 2015)

I love my iPhone 5, I especially love the great selection of good games on the App Store.
My favorite games are:

Magic Piano - ios/android - I play magic piano ALL THE TIME xD I've gotten pretty good at it.

Timberman - ios/android - I love how this game works- you cut trees and avoid branches. Pretty simple, too.

Jelly Jump - ios/android - You tap the screen and make a jelly jump to avoid closing platforms. Simple.

Tiny Sheep - ios only - Adorable game, Farmville- like, except only sheep. Yup.

That's it!
Remember, we're talking about GAMES, not apps.
If this already exists, sorry, I didn't see it.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 11, 2015)

I like a lot of the old games.

- Infinity Blade
- Doodle Jump
- Battle Bears
- Bowmaster
- Fruit Ninja


----------



## kelpy (May 11, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I like a lot of the old games.
> 
> - Infinity Blade
> - Doodle Jump
> ...



ah Fruit Ninja, classic!
I should redownload that. Love that game c:


----------



## kayleee (May 11, 2015)

Two dots is one of my favs. I tend to go for the puzzle games


----------



## Mariah (May 11, 2015)

I just have Tsum Tsum.


----------



## kelpy (May 11, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I just have Tsum Tsum.



Tsum Tsum's pretty cute.
I wanted to try it but never did. Not sure why?


----------



## Ramza (May 11, 2015)

The only games I've played on my phone are QuizUp and Disco Zoo.

One time, I was even the top player for my state in QuizUp in the Metal Gear category, but that was for like two days.


----------



## Peebers (May 11, 2015)

Crossy Road and Happy Pet Story. 

I don't play games on my phone a lot.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 11, 2015)

Covet Fashion


----------



## Fawning (May 11, 2015)

Happy pet story is a one people will like, it's similar to animal crossing ^__^

got an addiction to the Kim K game as well lmao


----------



## Miss Vanian (May 11, 2015)

All I have is Evil Apples.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 11, 2015)

Mega Jump and Pocket Summoner are some of my favourite games. I sometimes spend the whole 70 minute train trip playing them every day (if I'm not listening to music) but they drain the iPhone's battery really fast ><


----------



## himeki (May 11, 2015)

Final Fantasy VI FTW!


----------



## LisaTheGreat (May 11, 2015)

Can't go wrong with final fantasy.

At the moment I've been enjoying pac man and Tetris blitz


----------



## himeki (May 11, 2015)

Actually you can go wrong.
I played through the Fiagro bit, and died.
I HADNT SAVED YET UGGGGH


----------



## LisaTheGreat (May 11, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Actually you can go wrong.
> I played through the Fiagro bit, and died.
> I HADNT SAVED YET UGGGGH



Awe man what a bummer! I always try to save whenever I can, learned it the hard way lol

I actually just bought 7, 8, and 9 but for the ps vita. Brings back good memories


----------



## himeki (May 11, 2015)

Ah I got it on iPhone as an early B-Day gift~
I know!! I usually quicksave lel


----------



## lazuli (May 11, 2015)

- steven universe: attack the light! the second steven universe game (apparently first one was called gem bound but cant find it on the play store?) but is an rpg. really fun.
- power line: idk why i like it, something about solving puzzles like these make me happy.
- city2048: cute, isometric version of 2048 with cities.
- atomas: not really science but is gud.
- PIYOMORI: you stack birds in plates of food. basically.​


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 11, 2015)

Everyone should play Trivia Crack!!!! If youre a fan of trivia that is haha I also like draw something and akinator


----------



## Pheenic (May 11, 2015)

Puzzles & Dragons
Happy Pet Story
Dragon City
Ace Attorney Trilogy
Attack on Light
Akinator


----------



## kelpy (May 11, 2015)

34423 said:


> The only games I've played on my phone are QuizUp and Disco Zoo.
> 
> One time, I was even the top player for my state in QuizUp in the Metal Gear category, but that was for like two days.



Forgot Disco Zoo!
And wow that's awesome c;


----------



## Shimmer (May 11, 2015)

Happy Street is a game everyone should play. It's a game where you build a street for your animal villagers. They give you tasks to do and there is tons of funny dialog. C:


----------



## Greninja (May 11, 2015)

Clash of clans 
subway surf


----------



## Improv (May 11, 2015)

Monument Valley is amazing.


----------



## honeymoo (May 11, 2015)

I don't really play games on my phone, but I've got Flappy Bird for those bored-out-of-my-mind occasions.


----------



## kelpy (May 11, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> Happy Street is a game everyone should play. It's a game where you build a street for your animal villagers. They give you tasks to do and there is tons of funny dialog. C:



Yes! I've played that before!


----------



## Yuni (May 11, 2015)

Metal Slug Defence, Rhythm of Fighters, Detective Conan Mystery Town. They're fun to play and has some micro transactions, but you don't really have to pay at all if you have the patience to unlock things.

I get really bored of the waiting for time to pass for stuff to replenish ^^;


----------



## kelpy (May 11, 2015)

Yuni said:


> Metal Slug Defence, Rhythm of Fighters, Detective Conan Mystery Town. They're fun to play and has some micro transactions, but you don't really have to pay at all if you have the patience to unlock things.
> 
> I get really bored of the waiting for time to pass for stuff to replenish ^^;



That's the thing with me and microtransactions games.
I can't wait to replenish but i never spend money on it ;-;


----------



## Llust (May 11, 2015)

I honestly don't have any games on my phone, haha..unless you count social networks as games, then no. None of games in the app store interest me tbh, they just waste space on my phone. But these are the apps I'm currently active on:
- Anime Amino (Just a typical social network specifically for conversations about anime)
- Instagram
- Twitter (To stay updated with my favorite youtubers and utaus)

Everything else is just photo / video editors, apps that came with the phone and can't delete and a bunch of different music apps


----------



## tobi! (May 11, 2015)

Anything _Kairosoft_


----------



## Katelyn (May 11, 2015)

I love this thread, I just downloaded about 20 new games ^-^
But, if I had to pick a few favorites, they would probably have to be Dragonvale, Subway Surfers, and Disco Zoo :3


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (May 11, 2015)

Minecraft and Neon Flow.


----------



## cheezyfries (May 11, 2015)

1010! is super addicting and really easy to play, but i don't really play iPhone games anymore, i tire them too easily haha, i used to play happy street but have lost interest. i mainly just stick to wattpad (online book community)


----------



## Starwarriormarth (May 11, 2015)

By Phone, I hope you mean iOS too lol

Phoenix wright: ace attorney- I love how this game is on iOS lol. I really love this game, and I got introduced to it on iOS so that's cool lol

FTL- probably my favorite iOS game ever. It's actually a computer game originally, but it's an awesome, challenging space strategy game where you control the crew of a ship and make it through several star systems.

Minecraft- lol it's minecraft. That's all there really is to say.  I once made this gigantic replica of Laputa from castle in the sky in minecraft.

Heads up- I play this a lot with my friends, and it's really fun.  My favorite part is the "build your own deck" option.  I basically made a deck with all of the inside jokes me and my friends have.

QuizUp- that's another game I like to play with friends.  It's a really fun quiz game and it has so many categories too lol.  I never knew that I could name every pokemon in under one second by only looking at a picture of them until I played this game lol.


----------



## Moddie (May 12, 2015)

Snake will forever be my favourite. I even have it on my iPhone. I also used to love this old shooting game that was on my old phone, but I wouldn't know the name without checking. Oh and I loved Bobby Carrot!

I have the following games on my iPhone which I really enjoy, Robot Unicorn Dash, Fruit Ninja, CrazyTaxi, Asphalt 6, Fall Down, Angry Birds, Angry Gran, and Pixel Rush. I don't paid for phone games, all of these were free at some point, they might not be anymore.


----------



## lyssi_24 (May 12, 2015)

Mine would have to be:
Tap Titan (my brother told me about this one)
Family Guy the Quest for Stuff (my friend showed me this one)
Jumping Finn Turbo 
and Fruit Ninja


----------



## woodlandmermaid (May 12, 2015)

I play line play and alpaca world ^^


----------



## Chicken-Dentures (May 12, 2015)

i use Nature sometimes? its basically a game where u just plant trees and then that spawns animals and then u can feed them. it's nothing special, but its cute tbh
i used to play "don't tap the white tile" (something like that? idek, it's a piano game sorta) but i got a new phone recently and im too lazy to redownload it.


----------



## rariorana (May 12, 2015)

I used to love Kawaii Pet Megu and Ayakashi Ghost Guild, but both were shut down. I still miss my Megu, Lophey.

Magic School Lussid is really great though, and so is Dark Summoner. I don't have a working iPod Touch anymore so I haven't played them in a while, though.


----------



## DarkOnyx (May 12, 2015)

Do you mean apps?

My favorite are...

1. Terraria
2. Brave Frontier
3. Magic Piano
4. Crossy Road


----------



## abby534534 (May 12, 2015)

Cards games: Pinochle, cribbage, solitaire... not terribly original, I know.


----------



## Joy (May 12, 2015)

Rise of Berk, Crossy Roads and Virtual Villagers Origins.


----------



## doggaroo (May 12, 2015)

Ninjatown: Trees of Doom
Alpaca Evolution
Tamagotchi (even though I have 5 real ones)
Abduction and Abduction 2 (like Doodle Jump)
Words With Friends
Trivia Crack
Scramble With Friends


----------



## the_viper (May 13, 2015)

Clash of Clans


----------



## jobby47 (May 13, 2015)

I am not sure what my favorite phone game is, I like a lot.


----------



## UmaNation (May 13, 2015)

Minecraft
Fruit Ninja
IMovie
Dragonvale
Tunnel town


----------



## Nicole. (May 15, 2015)

I play Candy Crush far too much.


----------



## woodlandmermaid (May 15, 2015)

rariorana said:


> I used to love Kawaii Pet Megu and Ayakashi Ghost Guild, but both were shut down. I still miss my Megu, Lophey.
> 
> Magic School Lussid is really great though, and so is Dark Summoner. I don't have a working iPod Touch anymore so I haven't played them in a while, though.



I also kinda miss megu, It was the first app that I got into when I got a smart phone


----------



## Maruchan (May 15, 2015)

*Neko Atsume ねこあつめ*

Must...gather...aaaaaalllllllllllll


Spoiler:  BEST THING EVER 



pics courtesy of my friend/housemate - they introduced me to this game






















Handy Guides here *[ X ] *and *[ X ]* (and no, you do not have to understand Japanese to play, so yeah)


----------



## Kailah (May 15, 2015)

oh gosh.. my most recent game addiction would have to be 8 ball pool. I should really stop playing because I get frustrated sometimes whenever I lose or hit a ball incorrectly. xD


----------



## peachy13 (May 19, 2015)

Definitely hungry shark. I don't know, I just love it.


----------



## xTurnip (May 19, 2015)

I love Robot Unicorn Attack. I play it the most. (I'm not a big phone gamer honestly.)


----------



## GoldWatson (May 19, 2015)

Clash of Clans ONLY!


----------



## Swiftstream (May 19, 2015)

2048, 94%, jetpack joyride, and tetris.


----------



## tumut (May 19, 2015)

Dumb Ways to Die and Robot Unicorn Attack two are the only games I have and I rarely play them.


----------



## unravel (May 20, 2015)

Deemo and Dynamix- Rhythm game
Ace Attorney Trilogy (already tried DS/3DS version)
Ayakashi Ghost Guild


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

Flappy Nyan, Jetpack Joyride and this other puzzle solving type game that I can't remember the name of.


----------



## Fruit (May 21, 2015)

I love finding new addicting games to play on my phone lol. my faves are Jelly Splash, Trivia Crack and Crossy Road. I just downloaded this one called Nom Cat and it's soooo cute and addicting!

Has anyone played Monument Valley? You have to pay for it but it's one of the most beautiful games I've ever seen. It's a really cool and creative puzzle game, I super recommend it!!


----------



## spunkystella (May 24, 2015)

Fashion Story is only addicting because you can talk to other people on it. You make friendships so it's hard not to go on and talk to your friends.


----------



## Albuns (Jul 23, 2015)

I'll gladly say that I'm addicted to Brave Frontier. xD


----------



## Ste (Jul 23, 2015)

I really liked Angry Birds Fight, but then I didn't have enough space for it I think =(


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm currently playing Magic Piano, Subway Surf, 94 Seconds, and Crossy Road. I have other apps but don't play them as much


----------



## Oblivia (Jul 23, 2015)

The only games I've played on my current phone are Final Fantasy and Angry Birds.  I'm not a huge fan of gaming on my phone in general, although I used to play a TON of Brick Breaker on my old BlackBerry.


----------



## mintellect (Jul 23, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> Happy Street is a game everyone should play. It's a game where you build a street for your animal villagers. They give you tasks to do and there is tons of funny dialog. C:



I've heard of it! It seems fun, and it's supposed to be like Animal Crossing. I don't want to download it though because what if I get more obsessed with it and abandon ACNL?!

Anyway, I like Temple Run. You simply swipe and tilt to run away from beasts as you collect coins and avoid ossicles. The sequel was good too.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Jul 23, 2015)

My favs are

Candy Crush
Fruit Ninja
Panda Pop
Trivia Crack
Cookie Jam
Spider Solitaire


----------



## piichinu (Jul 23, 2015)

bloons td battles


----------



## mintellect (Jul 23, 2015)

Maruchan said:


> *Neko Atsume ねこあつめ*
> 
> Must...gather...aaaaaalllllllllllll
> 
> ...



I just got this game, it's adorable!!


----------



## piichinu (Jul 23, 2015)

i forgot, mitchiri neko is super fun (i think its similar to that one^)


----------



## Aureylian (Jul 23, 2015)

ttry 
    *up the mountain
    *fruit ninja


----------



## Forek (Jul 23, 2015)

Clash of clans. Why does nobody like it? Im like level 105 right now and my clan has won 99 wars.


----------



## mintellect (Jul 23, 2015)

OH OH OH and BREAD KITTENS! It's like Pokemon with cats but you capture them with BREAD AND PUT BREAD ON THEIR HEAD TO GIVE THEM ABILITIES AND ITS SOOO CUTTEEEEEE

They also have a dog version.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jul 23, 2015)

Flappy bird
Even through i crash a iphone,i still like it


----------



## nammie (Jul 23, 2015)

puzzle & dragons, love live, & alphabears


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Jul 24, 2015)

*Crossy Road
*2048

I used to play Clash of Clans, but the notifications from whenever someone would attack my village were getting on my nerves, so I uninstalled for an undetermined amount of time.


----------



## MayorVin (Jul 24, 2015)

the main games I play are Tsum Tsum, Crossy Road & Arrow (its a bit like snake) oh and agar.io. 

I did have My Little Pony, but had so many reset issues and theyre prices to get gems and coins is crazy now, its like ?15 for 300 gems. but i only bought gems if they were on sale lol.


----------



## Lock (Jul 24, 2015)

I've played a lot of Words with Friends and Draw Something back in the day. I still play Two Dots every so often and sometimes I'll pick up an otome game. Generally with the otome games I'll play through whatever is free and then watch the rest on YouTube lol 

One of the first apps I had that I loved was some sort of tower defense game, but I can't remember the official name of it.


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 24, 2015)

I have quite a few games on my iphone 4s. My favorites would be:

Songpop
Agar.io
Daddy Long Legs (Kinda hard though xD)
Magic Piano
Falldown!
Line Birds
Trivia Crack
Skip-Bo
Solitare
Fruit Ninja


----------



## epona (Jul 24, 2015)

bounce was and always will be the ultimate phone game
RIP to my nokia blokia 6230


----------



## Miharu (Jul 24, 2015)

-Fruit Ninja
-School Idol Festival
-Dots
-Dumb Ways to Die

(I'll have to say that SIF is my #1 favorite though haha <3 )


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 24, 2015)

Sims freeplay is my everything and  farmville


----------



## crystalmilktea (Jul 24, 2015)

Tsum tsums!!!! <3 I love Disney *v* and they're so cute!


----------



## CaptainCrunch (Jul 24, 2015)

i love playing crossy road, pancake, and cookie run on my iphone  always passes time!


----------



## device (Jul 25, 2015)

ive been playing crossy road recently

it's p good


----------



## LadyTruoc (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm addicted to Soda Crush.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 27, 2015)

The Simpsons Tapped out and Temple Run 2


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 27, 2015)

Clash of Clans and MiniGolf Match Up


----------



## Javocado (Jul 27, 2015)

I've been hooked on QuizUp and WWE Supercards recently. 
I'm also fond of the Robot Unicorn Attack games.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 27, 2015)

Javocado said:


> I've been hooked on QuizUp and WWE Supercards recently.
> I'm also fond of the Robot Unicorn Attack games.



Omg I forgot Robot Unicorn Attack.  That series is fun as helk


----------



## Tianna (Jul 29, 2015)

Clash of Clans!~


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2015)

Tianna said:


> Clash of Clans!~



Yes, another Clash of Clans player!  What lvl and Town Hall are you??


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 21, 2015)

i have a lot.
five nights at freddy's 1,2,3,and 4, monster galaxy, temple run: Oz, micky mouse castle of illusion, jetpack joyride, quizup, piano tiles and plants vs zombies.


----------



## bob and me (Aug 21, 2015)

snoozit said:


> i have a lot.
> five nights at freddy's 1,2,3,and 4, monster galaxy, temple run: Oz, micky mouse castle of illusion, jetpack joyride, quizup, piano tiles and plants vs zombies.



i like FNAF too


----------



## Nizzy (Aug 21, 2015)

fruit ninja, farmville, candy crush &nd sims freeplay


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 21, 2015)

Nizzy said:


> fruit ninja, farmville, candy crush &nd sims freeplay



Sims is super fun!


----------



## Albuns (Aug 21, 2015)

Am I really the only person here plays Brave Frontier? qwq


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 21, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Am I really the only person here plays Brave Frontier? qwq



My best friend plays it
But he moved ;w;
That doesn't mean he doesn't still play it though! x3


----------



## Albuns (Aug 21, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> My best friend plays it
> But he moved ;w;
> That doesn't mean he doesn't still play it though! x3



xD Well, does he go on TBT?
Otherwise, my point still stands~ ;3;


----------



## Dunquixote (Aug 21, 2015)

I really hate phone apps, but there are two that I will play: _Heroes of Dragon Age_ and _Hearthstone_.


----------



## liszst (Aug 21, 2015)

I wouldn't call the games I play as my absolute favourite but I'm pretty picky. >v> I like puzzle games that eat up my time when I'm bored like Alphabear and TwoDots. For linear stories, I loved Lifeline and Year Walk. I played Fallout Shelter for a while after its release 'cause I am on a withdrawl. I can't wait for Fallout 4 this November. QAQ <333

There's a bunch of other games (limbo, transistor, superbrothers: sword and sworcery, etc), but I played most of them on PC or console.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 21, 2015)

solitaire lol
or geometry dash (i dont remember the name)


----------



## aetherene (Aug 22, 2015)

My cousin's girlfriend got me into playing Sims Freeplay and I'm freaking ADDICTED to it. It's been 11 weeks (I know this because of the damn weekly quests I've done) and I play it constantly. I'm not quite sure about what I'm gonna do when school starts again rofl


----------



## aericell (Aug 22, 2015)

I recently switched from an iPhone to a Galaxy and I've been hooked on Fallout Shelter & Superstar SMTown. I'll probably get back into High School Story & Hollywood U as well


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm a slut for candy crush.


----------



## strawbewwy (Aug 23, 2015)

i like sims 3!


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Aug 24, 2015)

2048 is a good boredom cure

Fallout Shelter used to be on my phone, but I moved it over to tablet as it would drain my S4's battery and was too small for phones.


----------



## sinistermark (Aug 24, 2015)

I still play bloons TD 5 lol~


----------



## sock (Aug 24, 2015)

I LOVE MAGIC PIANO!!! Kinda annoys me that they don't have Mika though 

Also, I play Cloud Path and Hill Climb a lot. But Monument Valley has to be one of the best.


----------



## mirukushake (Aug 24, 2015)

I've been completely and totally obsessed with Disney Tsum Tsum for the past year. It's pretty bad. Recently, I've been playing Alto's Adventure, Sims Free Play, Alphabear, and Candy Crush Soda.


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 24, 2015)

Clash of Clans, anyone?


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2015)

Dilute said:


> Clash of Clans, anyone?



I'm obsessed with Clash of Clans.  My friend introduced it to me.

What town hall and level are you??  I'm currently Th7 level 59


----------



## Farobi (Aug 24, 2015)

I play Don't Get Fired on the Android, Pixel Dungeon and Unblock Me! a ton.


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 24, 2015)

Ryu said:


> I'm obsessed with Clash of Clans.  My friend introduced it to me.
> 
> What town hall and level are you??  I'm currently Th7 level 59



Haha wow, another CoC player. My cousin got me into the game  I'm not obsessed per se but I just reached TH7 and the dark elixir stuff seems intriguing. 

I'm at TH7 and at level 49 c:


----------



## sakurakiki (Aug 24, 2015)

LL!SIF & Bakery Story are pretty much the only phone games that I play. ^^;

I deeply regret starting LL!SIF as I can barely go a day without having to check it & use all of my LP. ;;


----------



## LostWasteland (Aug 24, 2015)

Temple Run 2, DotWave and Asphalt 8


----------



## remiaphasia (Aug 24, 2015)

Don't Tap the White Tile


----------



## Beardo (Aug 24, 2015)

Blitzcrank's Poro Roundup!


----------



## bigger34 (Aug 24, 2015)

I used to be obsessed with a ton, but now it's just Hearthstone.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 24, 2015)

Dilute said:


> Haha wow, another CoC player. My cousin got me into the game  I'm not obsessed per se but I just reached TH7 and the dark elixir stuff seems intriguing.
> 
> I'm at TH7 and at level 49 c:



That's great.  I'm enjoying it too.  Actually wouldn't say I'm obsessed right now.  I've been playing it only once every 3 or 4 days for the past couple weeks instead of a once a day like when I first started.  It's still super fun though as I'm a part of my friend who introduced it to me's clan that has already been around awhile and we are both going into college together at the same time, so we'll have plenty more time to enjoy it before we get burned out completely in the future.  Nice to see another CoC fan around here, the game IMO is seriously underrated, especially if one of my own friends had to recommend it to get me to play it (I am an avid video game fan).  ^^


----------



## Kess (Aug 25, 2015)

rainbow unicorn attack
tsumtsum
air control lite
cow evolution
blendoku
zen hanoi
solitaire
alphabear
zen koi
jumping fox
nomcat
donutcat

...lol I use my tablet as basically a gaming console haha!


----------



## LostWasteland (Aug 25, 2015)

ohh and Dumb Ways to Die ^^


----------



## Joy (Aug 25, 2015)

Really loving Line Play right now.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 25, 2015)

actually i love the game adventure capitalist and make it rain


----------



## oreo (Aug 25, 2015)

Joy said:


> Really loving Line Play right now.



i just made one and i'm super addicted
it's so damn cute!!!


----------



## rariorana (Aug 25, 2015)

Sid Story
aa
Nikki UP2U(super cute fashion game)
Running Circles
Spider Square
Smash Hit

My favourite is Duet. It's really simple yet difficult, and they recently put it on Steam so I'm gonna be playing it on the computer a whole lot as well!


----------



## pafupafu (Aug 25, 2015)

me and my best friend play Line Play an awful lot


----------



## Joy (Aug 25, 2015)

oreo said:


> i just made one and i'm super addicted
> it's so damn cute!!!



I CAN'T STOP PLAYING SEND AN ADULT D;!!!!

Seriously though yes! It's so freakin cuuuuteee :3!


----------



## The Bell Eater (Aug 25, 2015)

FLAPPY BIRD!


----------



## Rasha (Aug 25, 2015)

I used to play:

plants vs zombies 2
temple run 2
pow
dragon mania legends


man temple run was so addicting


----------

